# Question about American Patches on Canadian DEUs



## danteh (16 Oct 2010)

I'm working on a project for my Father (Ret. WO 3RCR/CSOR). We had a fire in our house last year and we lost alot of stuff including my fathers old DEU's, medals, and his challenge coins. He was really heart broken about it (well he didn't say anything, but I knew) so I wanted to try to recreate his DEUs. I have recieved new DEUs thanks to a good storesman of mine in Borden. My question is (cause I never really looked at his DEUs with any real detail) he was ranger qualified in the states, aswell as participated in the American's special forces school, would I put the ranger tab and the american special forces tab on the DEU's along side the 2CMBG patch? Also I don't recall if he had anything on his DEUs for him being apart of CSOR, but I dont know. However I'm pretty sure I remember seeing his ranger tab on the DEUs but I'm not sure.

Thanks alot, I hope you can help.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Oct 2010)

Where do you live right now? If you live near Petawawa, attempt to contact someone in The RCR Regimental HQ and explain your situation, like you've done here.


----------



## danteh (16 Oct 2010)

I live in Hamilton and I have left a message to the RSM there and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Oct 2010)

From A-AD-265-000/AG-001 - Canadian Forces Dress Instructions



> 15. Where an equivalent CF badge has not
> been designed or approved for wear, the allied
> country badge presented for the prescribed
> qualification shall be worn like a CF badge
> ...



I'm not going to post the entire page, but the instructions can be found here http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/reserve/training-instruction-eng.asp

You're looking for Chapter 3, and it's Annex B


----------



## MikeL (16 Oct 2010)

Special Forces tab goes on the left arm, under the CANADA tab, Ranger Tab would be worn under the Special Forces Tab.  There is no CSOR specific DEU items, aside from the Operator badge from completion of SOBQ and the tan beret that is worn by all members of CANSOFCOM. And the 2CMBG patch isnt worn by members of CANSOF as they are not a part of 2CMBG.  If he has US Jump Wings they are worn above the right breast pocket.

Example of the Ranger tab on Canadian DEUs
http://members.shaw.ca/gldnhwk2/3ppcli/com11.jpg


----------



## Yeoman (5 Nov 2010)

skeletor; do you know of anything in the QR&O's that authorize foreign wings?
i know that we weren't allowed to when i was in para coy. unless things have changed in the last six months?


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (5 Nov 2010)

If his last job was at CSOR, CANSOFCOM now has a command badge that would go on his right breast pocket.


----------



## Pusser (8 Nov 2010)

Could I be so bold as to suggest that a shadow box might serve your purpose better?  Rather than reconstructing a DEU jacket that will likely hang in a closet, a shadow box can make a nice wall display in which you can put anything and everything without worrying whether it's properly placed (i.e. you can include anything you like and arrange it anyway you like).


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Nov 2010)

You can try http://www.wood-ever.com/ in Ottawa for a shadow box. Purchase on line, ship to your location.


----------



## Haggis (8 Nov 2010)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> skeletor; do you know of anything in the QR&O's that authorize foreign wings?
> i know that we weren't allowed to when i was in para coy. unless things have changed in the last six months?



Chapter 3 Section 3 para 16 of the CF DRess Instructions reads:  

"Personnel who have been presented equivalent badges of allied countries as a result of
qualifications obtained on a course prescribed by the CF, and those who have been presented
honorary qualification badges while attached to, or serving with the armed forces of an allied country, may wear the appropriate metal or cloth badge, on the right breast of the service dress and mess dress jacket *only while on duty in the specific allied country, when subsequently working with the armed forces of the country or when attending a formal function sponsored by the country concerned.*".

So, you could wear US para wings (for example) while serving in the US, working with US forces or attending a function sponsored by the US.


----------



## Neill McKay (8 Nov 2010)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> You can try http://www.wood-ever.com/ in Ottawa for a shadow box. Purchase on line, ship to your location.



Have you dealt with this company before?


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Nov 2010)

No, but I have though about it. My stuff is a just hanging around. Received a flag in a plastic box when I retired. 

Web page is impressive.


----------



## klink1983 (29 Sep 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> You can try http://www.wood-ever.com/ in Ottawa for a shadow box. Purchase on line, ship to your location.



Go to "Michaels." They have sales 98% of the time. I picked up a shadow box to do up Hungarian army stuff for my friends Dad. My father also stole my Afghanistan velcro stuff and did a box for me while I was recovering from laser eye surgery. Looks way better for sure.


----------

